
NASA challenges ‘makers’ to design 3-D printed habitats - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/nasa-challenges-makers-to-design-3-d-printed-habitats-for-deep-space-exploration?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=cd6b8f41f0-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-cd6b8f41f0-281895037
======
dennyshess
This should be under the domain www.designyournextplanet.com

